# Phoenix Retriever Club-Niland, CA



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby will finish tomorrow morning.
**************************************
First Series of the Open was a quad with two retired guns and an out of order flier. The second series will start at 9 am Saturday Morning at Mag 7.


OPEN CALLBACKS TO 2ND SERIES - 31 DOGS

2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 12, 13, 14, 16, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 30, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 44, 45, 50, 51, 55, 56, 61, 62, 63


----------



## ferrol (Aug 29, 2010)

Are there any updates on the Derby?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Any updates on the Open?


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS (Apr 28, 2009)

Any updates on the Derby or Qual


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to the third series - 19 Dogs

2,5,6,7,12,13,14,21,22,26,30,35,37,39,40,44,45,51,55

Amateur Callbacks to the second series - 24 Dogs

2,3,4,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,22,23,25,27,28,31,33,35,38,40,41


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Qual started with a stand up triple and a blind off to the side. Callbacks to the third: 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,14,17,19,20,21,22,23,24,27,28,29.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Open callbacks to the 4th, 10 dogs. This is third hand info: 5,6,12,13,14,21,22,39,45,55


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Any updates on the DERBY ??


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Lynn said:


> Open callbacks to the 4th, 10 dogs. This is third hand info: 5,6,12,13,14,21,22,39,45,55


correct. talked to one of the open judges last night. 10 dogs to the last series. should be done by 1.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st FC-AFC Lil Chin Music O-Charlene & Chester Koeth H-Chester

2nd Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H-Florence

3rd Riley Ready To Go O-Jim & Nancy Smith H-Jim

4th Biggun's Over Tucquan O-Murray & Dianne Murphy H-Murray

RJ Rockliffs Choppers Chipper O/H Sally Foster

JAMs 3,4,20,40


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results

1st Tuck N Roll II O-Bill Fruehling H-John Henninger

2nd Rockliffs Choppers Chipper O/H Sally Foster

3rd Indy Go Blue O-Diann & Dennis Miller H-Diann

4th NAFC FC Dottie Ray's Ivy League O/H Andy Kahn

RJ FC-AFC Go Margo O/H Mel Milton

JAMs are not known


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results

1st PepperJack's Dolled Up Mya O-Misty & Marty Melo H-Misty

2nd Jazztime Delta Blues O-Larry & Anna Calvert H-Larry

3rd Raney Black Pearl Griffin MH O-Mike Griffin H-Richard Cole

4th Wynflat Dark Side of the Moon O/H Debby Montgomery

RJ Foxfires Made in America O-Bill & Lorna Kolstad H-Lorna

I do not have the JAMs


----------



## scothuffman (Nov 14, 2012)

Congrats on the second place. I was out there this morning and watched a couple of dogs run. I asked about you but I guess I was in the wrong location, I think the sign read derby.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Tuck N Roll II O-Bill Fruehling H-John Henninger
> 
> ...


3 untitled dogs beating the reigning NAFC in her backyard (training area)..Amateur handlers finish 2-3-4

Absolutely lovin it


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Florence and Russ congrats on the 2nd, nice job Cal


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone have the Derby results?


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations Russ, Florence & Cal!


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Results are now posted on EE


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

Florence and Russ congrats on the 2nd, nice job


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to Jazztime Retrievers on Delta's Qualifying 2nd!


----------

